
Choosing the right text editor or IDE to start coding - luisdevlopez
http://codetuts.tech/text-editor-or-ide-to-code/
======
lolive
I strongly suggest Eclipse newcomers to learn the shortcuts for important
functions. And how to customize them (hint: type 'keys' in the quick access
widget). From there, remap the function 'quick fix' and 'quick access' to
physical keys of your keyboard. These are the 2 most important shortcuts you
need. Then refactor the layout of your perspectives to your needs. Do not
hesitate to remove any useless widget. (I like also to define shortcuts to
quick access each perspective).

These pieces of advice are also valid for IntelliJ.

The strong idea behind this is that you must adapt the editor to your needs
and habits. Not the opposite. (That's a tricky boring task, but veryyy handy
in the long run).

------
flukus
The article fails to mention you can use vim (gvim) without the cli.

Even more puzzling that emacs isn't mentioned.

~~~
luisdevlopez
Damn, I forgot to mention Emacs! (and Spacemacs), I actually typed "three
editors" but only placed two... and I'm not sure where to put Emacs because it
has many run options; hmm, I'll change it tomorrow and will also mention the
GUI for Vim and the plugin for Sublime and Atom. Also, yes, it was aimed for
beginners but that's no excuse.

------
mamadrood
Just for info in the JetBrains section you put a link to visualstudio.com
after the link to jetbrains informations.

